

Analyzing Julia's issue counts over time - idunning
http://iaindunning.com/blog/juliaissuecount.html

======
doug1001
no doubt the size of the codebase has grown as well during the span you
target; would the curves look any different if you normalized issue counts,
let's say per 1000 loc?

